# My Small N Scale Layout



## freeskier (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm working on a 2x3 n scale layout and wanted to see what you all thought. I started it around a year and a half ago, worked for a few months and got track and pretty pathetic scenery done, then stopped. I've made it my goal 
to actually finish it now, with good scenery. No prototype or name yet, just a branch line somewhere in the Appalachian mountains. (The buildings in the pictures are waiting for the new signs I'm designing).
I'm going to apologize in advance if postings aren't very often, being in high school I hardly have free time.
Any tips/comments greatly appreciated!
-Chris


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Freeskier - that looks great! Love the forested area over the tunnel. Are they puffballs (or lichen?)
Can you show a few close ups of the wooded area?

Keep it up - maybe you'll make great progress over break!

~Kingred


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

im a ho scale guy myself but you did a great job for only having a 2x3 space...

I do not think your scenery is that pathetic like you say, you should be proud if your only in high school, this is great work for a teenager...

I also have questions on your forest/mountain area, how did you make this scene area?

Dont be down on yourself, you did a great job:thumbsup:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Better work than me! Keep us updated!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The Ivy on the wall is a great detail.


----------



## ra1708 (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks great i want to do a 3 x 5 like that


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a great looking layout! Well done.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nothing to be ashamed of there...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

WONDERFUL LAYOUT. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

I agree the scenery looks good.:thumbsup:

I can't see but it might just need a fine tuning in spots so it is to your liking.
Most of it looks great from our vantage point.

Don't rush to get it done ,then you won't have anything to work on.:thumbsup:


----------



## freeskier (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! i'm glad you like the layout, I'm having a lot of fun trying out new techniques on it. 
Kingred and joed, for the forest area I built up hills with insulation foam, painted them dark green and then glued on lichen. I also used some wire armatures coated with ground foam for the foreground trees. Not sure where I got them, but I'm pretty sure they're European and look great when you twist a few together. The cliffs are just plaster castings.
Here's a close-up pic.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool layout. That hillside/tunnel looks massive. So what happens if/when the train breaks down inside the tunnel? Is it easy to access if that should happen??

-J.


----------



## freeskier (Dec 11, 2012)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> So what happens if/when the train breaks down inside the tunnel? Is it easy to access if that should happen??
> 
> -J.


Don't worry, there's an access hole almost as long as the tunnel behind the hill. I've had plenty of derailments inside that tunnel!


----------



## freeskier (Dec 11, 2012)

*Layout Update*

Finally got some more work done! I've been busy with Christmas and everything (sadly no new trains hwell: ), my attempt at a scratchbuilding project and doing some maintenance on my engines (most haven't run for a year-ish). Anyway, tracks been cleaned up, trains are finally running and I added an orchard plus a little bit more scenery.








The orchard plus one of my favorite engines.








My other favorite engine.
















Little 0-6-0 I got on eBay, finally getting it to run relatively well considering it was made in the 80s. I gave the guts a cleaning and added some micro trains trucks to the tender. Surprisingly no electrical problems, I'm hoping some lubrication will get it to stop growling and shaking.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

love the orchard.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it looks great freeskier. Keep up the good work. /) /) That would look great in my coffee table!
-Art


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

love the orchard :thumbsup: great work on the layout


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Lookin good, where did you find the n scale fruit trees? I've only been able to find them in ho.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I love your micro layout ... lots of fun details, like the orchard trees! The mountain / tunnel looks great, too.

Maybe add some covering to the plywood edge to jazz it up a bit?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## freeskier (Dec 11, 2012)

Glad you like it TJ, and adding some sort of fascia is definitely up there on the to do list, tired of looking at plywood and insulation foam, plushy needs some protection being in the middle of my very cramped garage. What do you think would be the best thing to use? I want to keep the weight down and the 1/2 inch base is already pretty heavy.

I found the fruit trees at one of those giant train shows in Los Angeles about a year ago. I pretty much picked out the smallest size they had then they just sat around until I decided to stick them on this layout and I'm pretty happy with how they turned out.


----------

